

Ask HN: security for new Win7 desktop? - petervandijck

I got a new Win7 desktop, promptly removed the mcaffee stuff and got M$ security essentials installed.<p>At times I know there are thumbdrives/cd's with viruses coming into contact with my computer. What else should I do to customize &#38; protect it?<p>Thanks!
======
petervandijck
Also welcome: any other suggestions for customizing a new Win7 install.

So far I'm very pleased, the desktop is superfast, 6Gigs of ram, much faster
than any laptop I've had and only 600$. I do want to avoid it slowing down
over time, and definitely want to avoid it getting infected with malware. I
live in Colombia and a lot of CDs etc. here are full of viruses.

------
fname
Disable Autorun

~~~
petervandijck
Good one, doing that now. Other suggestions? Is M$ security essentials enough?

~~~
uptown
I highly recommend MalwareBytes Anti-Malware: <http://www.malwarebytes.org/>

The free version is really good, but it's also worth the $25 investment for
the real-time protection of the full version.

~~~
petervandijck
In other words, M$ security essentials isn't enough protection?

~~~
fname
Security Essentials is actually pretty good and catches the majority of things
lurking out there on the web. It's lightweight and takes little resources.
Much better than a Norton or McAfee install -- good god.

